# 67 tempest conv.



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

With the market the way it is now what would be a good est. on the worth of a 67 tempest conv. that is almost rust free ? It does need a new top.This is just the body.Also the guy has a orginal underdash 8 tract tape player that he says is worth 800.00


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Man you almost gave me heart failure --- at first I thought you said he wanted $800 for the car you described --- that would have been the deal of the century.

$800 for a factory 8 track.... eh, I'm not convinced. Perhaps if that was the last piece someone needed to complete a 100% correct restoration, maybe ---- but it wouldn't be worth that to me.

On the car, just taking a wild guess on what it would need to make it a driver (engine, interior, paint, top, minor body work - if it really is that good), I wouldn't want to spend more than $1500-$2000 on it - if all the other parts are there and the trans/rear end are good.

Bear


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmm... I bought my 66 lemans convertible in july with a running non stock engine and trans (didn't know if it ran at the time) 99.5% complete (missing lemans emblems only) including all interior including the original cigg lighter. I paid $4000 and loaded it up. Had been sitting in a garage for around 10 yrs. Very little rust as it had been fixed yrs before. 


This pic is from the day I brought it home.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

facn8me said:


> Hmm... I bought my 66 lemans convertible in july with a running non stock engine and trans (didn't know if it ran at the time) 99.5% complete (missing lemans emblems only) including all interior including the original cigg lighter. I paid $4000 and loaded it up.


Not unreasonable considering the condition your car was in. I'm assuming that the car in question has been outside and will need a full interior due to the missing top, and I'm also trying to "leave a little room" to get it done and still be able to sell it to make some money. 

If someone has a passion for a certain car and they want to build it for themselves to enjoy, then it doesn't really matter how much it's worth on the open market. Like my 69 - I've spent a ton on that car and I have no delusions. I couldn't sell it for even a fraction of what I've spent building it.

Bear


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

If you guys want to see what all this guy wants to sell me it's on craiglist for Omaha,ne. Just serch gto under auto parts.I am wanting the motor for my 67 gto as it's a # match for my car.(67 400 motor)I was wanting to just buy the motor but he wants to make me a deal on everything he has for 5k.He is telling me that he has 6k in the motor that I want.I was thinking I could sell everything else and make most of my money back.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree bear.. Until we see a pic it's hard to say exactly except it's worth only what someone is willing to pay. It's a tempest so it has very little value compared to a gto. Can't even compare it to a gto even restored or cloned. my opinion is if it can be returned to it's full glory for 12-14 thousand total it would be worth it because that's about what it's worth when done. Right buyer maybe a lil more.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

So he wants 3k for the engine or for 2 k more you get a convertible tempest? Any warranty on that engine? From my point of veiw unless it's warrantied all your getting is a used engine. Don't really care what they say they done or spent. 1 tight bearing or a weak rod and poof...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

does'nt show the Tempest just the engine, i picked up a rebuilt 400 for 500.00 and if you buy it used plan on disassembling and specing it before start up. i would offer 3,500 for the lot if the Tempest is in good shape....:cheers

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Never had any luck with "just rebuilt" engines that are an unknown quantity. Figure on tearing the whole engine down, checking the machine work, and resealing the whole thing. I've seen lots of bad things waiting to happen inside of "rebuilt" engines....


----------

